# High End Bibles



## God'sElectSaint

I know there are some fans of high quality bibles on the PB. What is a good site to buy for instance Allan,Cambridge? I have never owned a really nice bible, any suggestions of what to look for? Calf-skin or goatskin?


----------



## JimmyH

Evangelical Bible.Com is the USA distributor of Allan, and they have the other companies products as well. Goatskin is the most expensive with calfskin a close second. Both are extremely durable, and beautiful. Favorite would be a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Branson

Products | Local Church Bible Publishers has some very high quality bibles for very reasonable prices.


----------



## kodos

I bought my Clarion and two Schuyler's (one was a gift) from EvangelicalBible.com as well. Here's another vote for them. Haven't been let down thus far.


----------



## God'sElectSaint

JimmyH said:


> Evangelical Bible.Com is the USA distributor of Allan, and they have the other companies products as well. Goatskin is the most expensive with calfskin a close second. Both are extremely durable, and beautiful. Favorite would be a matter of personal preference.



Goatskin looks really beautiful and I imagine it's softer? Thinking a NKJV or NASB possibly. I am getting a cheap NASB this week and I am going to test drive it. I want to get one before I go to school next fall so I'll know which translation. KJV could still be a possibility as well.


----------



## God'sElectSaint

Branson said:


> Products | Local Church Bible Publishers has some very high quality bibles for very reasonable prices.



Wow thanks for that site very nice. very cheap! It's only KJV?


----------



## DMcFadden

I have a few KJV Bibles from Local Church Bible Publishers. One of them was very supple, another was quite stiff. The prices used to be amazing (haven't looked at their site in years).

EvangelicalBible.com is your best bet for high end Bibles. I have purchased/received as a gift five or so from them. They are FANTASTIC!!! My blue KJV Longprimer and blue ESV single column are my two finest Bibles. If you are planning on going for a high end, stick with Goatskin. The marginal difference in price is not worth quibbling over for such a long term investment. 

Since I picked up my Bibles the Schuyler came on the market. It has an embossed cross on the cover and several of the confessions included. It looks as good, or better than, the Allan.

My blue Allan ESV is the one I preach and teach from and carry to church. It is of unsurpassed quality in my opinion. If you end up wanting a KJV, the Longprimer is my personal favorite due to a size that is easy on my aging eyes and the "its just like butta" leather.


----------



## Username3000

Have you given any thought to single vs double column? Paragraph vs verse by verse? I first decided on the format, and then looked for the Bibles to fit. Having used them all a bit, I find the single column format to be the best for reading because itbactually reads like a letter, whereas the double column/verse by verse is much better to quickly find a verse.


----------



## God'sElectSaint

E.R. CROSS said:


> Have you given any thought to single vs double column? Paragraph vs verse by verse? I first decided on the format, and then looked for the Bibles to fit. Having used them all a bit, I find the single column format to be the best for reading because itbactually reads like a letter, whereas the double column/verse by verse is much better to quickly find a verse.



I am not too picky about the way the text is but I like double column and verse by verse. Yeah it is easier to find verses in the latter. I have an ESV in single column I use it when reading through the OT like you said easier reading


----------



## God'sElectSaint

DMcFadden said:


> I have a few KJV Bibles from Local Church Bible Publishers. One of them was very supple, another was quite stiff. The prices used to be amazing (haven't looked at their site in years).
> 
> EvangelicalBible.com is your best bet for high end Bibles. I have purchased/received as a gift five or so from them. They are FANTASTIC!!! My blue KJV Longprimer and blue ESV single column are my two finest Bibles. If you are planning on going for a high end, stick with Goatskin. The marginal difference in price is not worth quibbling over for such a long term investment.
> 
> Since I picked up my Bibles the Schuyler came on the market. It has an embossed cross on the cover and several of the confessions included. It looks as good, or better than, the Allan.
> 
> My blue Allan ESV is the one I preach and teach from and carry to church. It is of unsurpassed quality in my opinion. If you end up wanting a KJV, the Longprimer is my personal favorite due to a size that is easy on my aging eyes and the "its just like butta" leather.



This site does look good. I was planning on the goatskin it looks amazing. I'll probably end up getting NKJV or NASB. Blue sounds nice, silver or gold pages?


----------



## DMcFadden

I have both silver and gold. It has been a long time since purchasing a high end Bible so my knowledge of the features is pretty dated.


----------



## gkterry

Evangelical Bible is a great site. 
Don't overlook the Cambridge Bibles. Their top end Bibles are very nice. If you happen to go to Grand Rapids, Baker Book Store has some seconds of Cambridge Bibles at fantastic prices. I got a Concord KJV for about $110 which is half the retail price. I still can't figure out why it was a second.

Also, if you are in to the KJV, check out Trinitarian Bible Society at tbsbibles.org. Not Allan quality but very nice Bibles at a good price and purchases support a good cause as well.


----------



## Bible Belt Presbyterian

I concur with Cambridge (have one), Allen and Schuyler Bibles. But there is one ESV that Crossway has published this year that I have yet to get my hands on (hopefully will soon), but am very interested in. The page layout is "based on the Renaissance ideal of a perfect page." 

https://www.crossway.org/bibles/esv-heirloom-single-column-legacy-bible-gskn/


----------



## God'sElectSaint

gkterry said:


> Evangelical Bible is a great site.
> Don't overlook the Cambridge Bibles. Their top end Bibles are very nice. If you happen to go to Grand Rapids, Baker Book Store has some seconds of Cambridge Bibles at fantastic prices. I got a Concord KJV for about $110 which is half the retail price. I still can't figure out why it was a second.
> 
> Also, if you are in to the KJV, check out Trinitarian Bible Society at tbsbibles.org. Not Allan quality but very nice Bibles at a good price and purchases support a good cause as well.



Yeah I seen Cambridge and they do look nice.I will definitely consider Cambridge. TBS does have some nice ones, I think my main bible for pre-seminary will be NKJV/NASB just for the sake of clarity and more updated language. But eventually I'd like to get a nice KJV because I really do love the KJV a lot. I feel like the NASB might be most useful for school but the NKJV is an easier transition from KJV and I tend to like it a little better then the NASB. But of course I haven't spent much time in the NASB and I have a decent one coming this week to give it a test drive.


----------



## JimmyH

For an overview of 'high end Bibles' check out Mark Bertrand's 'Bible Design Blog.' I haven't been perusing the site lately, but if you scroll down to the right hand column and check out the archives, 2013 & 2014 were big years for Allan and others. Many varying editions of all of the mainstream translations are reviewed. Not reviewed in the sense of comparing translations, but for quality of binding, readability, ghosting and that sort of thing.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Another vote for EvangelicalBible.com. I have purchased several bibles from them, ESV Studies and some high end ones, and the service is great, and the quality outstanding. I have a couple R.L. Allan's, and a Schuyler, and they are both excellent in most every regard.


----------



## Hamalas

Bible Belt Presbyterian said:


> I concur with Cambridge (have one), Allen and Schuyler Bibles. But there is one ESV that Crossway has published this year that I have yet to get my hands on (hopefully will soon), but am very interested in. The page layout is "based on the Renaissance ideal of a perfect page."
> 
> https://www.crossway.org/bibles/esv-heirloom-single-column-legacy-bible-gskn/



I _just_ ordered myself a copy of this last week. It's the first high-end Bible I've ever bought. The thing that's killing me is - it's at my house back in the States and I'm still in England! I won't be able to actually see it until I head back in a month. I guess it's cultivating patience for me...


----------



## Bill The Baptist

JimmyH said:


> Evangelical Bible.Com is the USA distributor of Allan, and they have the other companies products as well. Goatskin is the most expensive with calfskin a close second. Both are extremely durable, and beautiful. Favorite would be a matter of personal preference.



I like the softness of calfskin, but it is not as durable as goatskin and it has a tendency to get scratched very easily. I also prefer the nice grain that you get on goatskin. Overall, they are both nice choices, but goatskin is the gold standard.


----------



## God'sElectSaint

Hamalas said:


> Bible Belt Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I concur with Cambridge (have one), Allen and Schuyler Bibles. But there is one ESV that Crossway has published this year that I have yet to get my hands on (hopefully will soon), but am very interested in. The page layout is "based on the Renaissance ideal of a perfect page."
> 
> https://www.crossway.org/bibles/esv-heirloom-single-column-legacy-bible-gskn/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _just_ ordered myself a copy of this last week. It's the first high-end Bible I've ever bought. The thing that's killing me is - it's at my house back in the States and I'm still in England! I won't be able to actually see it until I head back in a month. I guess it's cultivating patience for me...
Click to expand...


That's rough lol I'd be impatient about that is well. New Bibles are just exciting!


----------



## God'sElectSaint

Bill The Baptist said:


> JimmyH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evangelical Bible.Com is the USA distributor of Allan, and they have the other companies products as well. Goatskin is the most expensive with calfskin a close second. Both are extremely durable, and beautiful. Favorite would be a matter of personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the softness of calfskin, but it is not as durable as goatskin and it has a tendency to get scratched very easily. I also prefer the nice grain that you get on goatskin. Overall, they are both nice choices, but goatskin is the gold standard.
Click to expand...


Yeah I am going to go with Goatskin. I am kinda contemplating if I wanna get a wide margin, I'ma note taker i mark up my Bibles. But I don't know if I wanna do that with a real nice one.


----------



## Username3000

I have a Cambridge Pitt Minion as well as goatskin Clarion. I also have a Crossway Single Column Legacy, and a couple Local Church KJV'S. 

Honestly, they all have their strengths and uses. I don't thinknyou can go wrong with any of them.


----------



## God'sElectSaint

E.R. CROSS said:


> I have a Cambridge Pitt Minion as well as goatskin Clarion. I also have a Crossway Single Column Legacy, and a couple Local Church KJV'S.
> 
> Honestly, they all have their strengths and uses. I don't thinknyou can go wrong with any of them.



How's That clarion they look real nice.


----------



## Username3000

It is quite fluid due to the soft leather. 
It is short and thick; this makes it feel neither small nor large. 
It opens flat from Genesis to Revelation. 

The single column format is better than the Crossway Legacy to me, because the lines are shorter. The Legacy's lines feel too long, or the font feels too small you coukd say, but the Clarion just feels good in this regard. 

I like how the cross references are on the outside margins because it leaves the text uncluttered. 

There is no room for notes. 

The paper is thinner than the Legacy, but not so thin as to be a problem of any kind, just thinner. 

All in all, I really like it. I haven't used it as my main reader yet, so now it is time to see how it ages.


----------

